# Häufig vorkommende Datensätze



## Sakura26 (24. Okt 2012)

Hallo allerseits, 

ich sitze gerade an einen gwt Projekt. Nun kann man bei uns Ordner anlegen, und diese Ordner beinhalten Unterordner. Die User legen diese Ordner und die Unterordner an. 

Das Problem dabei ist, das viele der Unterordner die gleiche Bezeichnung haben, wie ermögliche ich es nun das wenn man ein Ordner anlegt, das der User die möglichkeit hat diese Standard Unterordner beim erstellen eines Ordner mit anzulegen? 

Ich hatte überlegt eine Checkbox beim Ordner erstellen Popup zu implementieren, die besagt ob man die Standard Unterordner mit anlegen möchte? Habe auch schon eine Tabelle mit Standard Unterordner IDs. 

Doch nun weiß ich nicht wie ich weiter vorgehen soll, habe gerade eine ziemliche Blockade da ich kein MYSQL Profi bin, in der Ausbildung und keiner da der mir weiterhelfen könnte.


----------



## Marcinek (24. Okt 2012)

Ich verstehe die Frage nicht wirklich.

Sind die Ordner nur in der DB abgebildet?

Wenn STD Ordner angelegt werden sollen, dann brauchst Du die INformation, welche angelegt werden sollen.


----------



## Sakura26 (24. Okt 2012)

Ja beim erstellen eines Ordner wird dieser in einer Tabelle in der Datenbank angelegt, sowie die Unterordner auch. 

Was ich erreichen möchte, das Unterordner mit selben Bezeichnungen nicht nochmals händisch erstellt werden müssen. Bsp: 

Ordner: Reisen 
Unterordner: Rom, Paris, Athen

Ordner: Städte 
Unterornder: Rom, Paris, Athen

Ich hab für die Unterornder die standardmäßig häufig vorkommen eine neue Tabelle in der Datenbank angelegt. Nun will ich das der User bei der Erstellung eines neuen Ordners, entscheiden kann ob er die Standard Unterordner mit anlegen möchte. Naturlich sollen diese als neue Unterordner in der normalen Unterordner Tabelle gespeichert werden mit einer neuen id. 

Ich weiß kompliziert.....:noe::autsch:


----------



## Marcinek (24. Okt 2012)

Hmmm.. Wo genau liegt nun das Problem?

Du selektierst die Namen aus dem Template und machst das gleiche, als ob der User diese selber anlegen würde.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (24. Okt 2012)

Du willst die Ordner aber schon in der Datenbank anlegen? Oder willst du die Default-Ordner nur einmal in der Datenbank vorhanden haben?

Bei ersterem (wie schon geschrieben):

Beim Speichern des User-Ordner selektierst du aus einer Template-Tabelle alle Zeilen und fügst diese in die Ordner-Tabelle ein


----------

